# Canon G1X



## gromit3193 (Apr 8, 2014)

For two years I had great fun with a G12 then suddenly all shots became overexposed and total whiteout. Seems to be a sensor or processor card issue and with a repair of $350 plus I bought instead a G1X as I love articulated screens. At 2 yrs old I'm not impressed with the durability of Canon! I wrote several emails to their  customer service dept and got no reply.
Anyhow I do like the G1X now Ive got used to it much better and improved sensor. 
I had a screen issue last week and couldnt get a picture on the creen in Auto, P, Av, M modes ony C1 and C2 - but thats sorted itself out now. 
Fingers crossed.
As I travel a great deal, home based warrenty repairs in Australia are difficult - do Canon honour their warrenty worldwide?
Anyone with a G1X? Any tips etc?
Cheers Chris
Flickr.com/bearfootphotos


----------



## JosephW (Apr 20, 2014)

Delved into the warranty info on Canon's stuff for you. Seems to me that if it snaps in half taking a photo in the Caribbean or something and you bought it in Aus; you'd have to return to your home country to get it repaired. 

If the product is brought into a country which is not covered by EWS and which does not accept the warranty card, the product must be returned to the country where it was purchased in order to benefit from the warranty.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 20, 2014)

I dont have any info to help you with but I do want to say I had the G10 and now the G15 and both cameras are bullet proof reliable and while the G10 was a real dog in low light the G15 is simply a wonderful camera.
I did want to buy the G1X when I bought the G15 but it was too expensive for me.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2014)

> For two years I had great fun with a G12 then suddenly all shots became overexposed and total whiteout


Was it possible that you inadvertently dialed the EC to the max?


----------



## gromit3193 (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> Was it possible that you inadvertently dialed the EC to the max?



May be - thank you for the suggestion - I will investigate


----------



## gromit3193 (Apr 21, 2014)

goodguy said:


> I dont have any info to help you with but I do want to say I had the G10 and now the G15 and both cameras are bullet proof reliable and while the G10 was a real dog in low light the G15 is simply a wonderful camera.
> I did want to buy the G1X when I bought the G15 but it was too expensive for me.



I love the articulated screen on the G1 X and previously on the G12 - it is a shame all the new models are going with fixed screens to save monry


----------



## gromit3193 (Apr 21, 2014)

JosephW said:


> Delved into the warranty info on Canon's stuff for you. Seems to me that if it snaps in half taking a photo in the Caribbean or something and you bought it in Aus; you'd have to return to your home country to get it repaired.
> 
> If the product is brought into a country which is not covered by EWS and which does not accept the warranty card, the product must be returned to the country where it was purchased in order to benefit from the warranty.



Thnx Joseph I think you are correct on all counts I appreciste you resesrching for me. Its a pity the guys at Canon customer Service couldnt have replied to several emails.


----------



## JosephW (Apr 22, 2014)

gromit3193 said:


> JosephW said:
> 
> 
> > Delved into the warranty info on Canon's stuff for you. Seems to me that if it snaps in half taking a photo in the Caribbean or something and you bought it in Aus; you'd have to return to your home country to get it repaired.
> ...



No problem.


----------

